# 2nd Annual Texas Tail Chasers Charity Fishing Tournament



## texastailchasers

Ok guys and gals, it's time to fish for the kids again! This year the 2nd Annual *Texas Tail Chasers Fishing Tournament *will be presented by *ACADEMY* and will be held _*Saturday, September 28, 2013 at Top Water Grill.* All proceeds will benefit *The Sunshine Kids Foundation!* Anyone interested in sponsorship opportunities please PM me or e mail me directly at [email protected]. All entries are tax deductible! For any info about the Sunshine Kids or any tournament info go to www.sunshinekids.org/fishing . New flyer will be posted soon! Hope all can be apart of this fun tournament for a great cause!!_


----------



## texastailchasers

Just want to give a special thanks to *Coastal Bend Weigh Team* for being the official weigh master's for the Sunshine Kids tournament!


----------



## V-Bottom

looking forward to helping you all again....and thanx for having us...... Ed and Denise
Hitchcock,Texas


----------



## texastailchasers

*Register online now @ *www.sunshinekids.org/fishing


----------



## texastailchasers

*Tournament flyer*

Tournament flyer


----------



## texastailchasers

3 more weeks!


----------



## V-Bottom

*Getting closer folks......*



texastailchasers said:


> 3 more weeks!


 2 more weeks....get your team together and bring in some fish....
"Coastal Bend Weigh Team"....sponsor


----------



## CaptJadams

Is this a trailer event??


----------



## V-Bottom

You can launch from any where you like.....


----------



## V-Bottom

FYI.....Attention Please I spoke w/ Jimmy New recentley about a possible rule change regarding.."In Case of a Tie". We decided to go w/ the old democratic way .............. "Flipping a Coin" i.e. Keeping it Simple
Hope to see ya there......10 more days


----------



## V-Bottom

*5 1/2 More Days*

days


texastailchasers said:


> Ok guys and gals, it's time to fish for the kids again! This year the 2nd Annual *Texas Tail Chasers Fishing Tournament *will be presented by *ACADEMY* and will be held _*Saturday, September 28, 2013 at Top Water Grill.* All proceeds will benefit *The Sunshine Kids Foundation!* Anyone interested in sponsorship opportunities please PM me or e mail me directly at [email protected]. All entries are tax deductible! For any info about the Sunshine Kids or any tournament info go to www.sunshinekids.org/fishing . New flyer will be posted soon! Hope all can be apart of this fun tournament for a great cause!!_


 Ya'll get them kids and tackle boxes ready..not long now. Come on out for a great cause. *Attention: Only one rule change, in case of a tie, " a flip of a coin will determine winner".....*


----------



## texastailchasers

Just want to say Thank You to all of our sponsors and for all the donations:

Academy Sports + Outdoors Topwater Grill

Space City Machine Moody National Bank

Texas Alliance Group Fcj Marine

Coastal Bend Weigh Team Laredo Energy

Bay Bound Guide Service Mc Carter Machine

Listos Brand IQ

Classic Auto Group Galveston Tejano Salsa

Sterling Express Couriers Ocean Creations

Ron Hoover Marine Wikked Salt

Riptide Fishing Adventures Big Nasty Baits

Chicken Boy Lures Billy Stix Rods

Adams Trophy Charters Houston Astros

Houston Texans Houston Rockets




...... STILL TIME TO REGISTER.....


----------



## V-Bottom

Todays the Day........good luck to all and be safe out there. If you have nothing to do today, come on out and visit some folks and meet OUR KIDS......take Hwy 517 into San Leon....come to 9th St/flashing RED light and make a right...can't miss us.. Festivites will be under the HUT on the waters edge.....


----------



## texastailchasers

Check out the Texas Tail Chasers Fishing Tournament FB page for all tournament photos!


----------



## V-Bottom

Don't do FaceBook.......I loose


----------

